# MTZ - Martinez Ca station parking



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone know the parking situation at the Martinez Ca (MTZ) station? We'll be departing on the CZ and back in about 16 days this fall. I did a search and found where travelers had been out on a four day trip and parked there, but nothing longer.

Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## RTOlson (Jul 6, 2008)

Martinez parking is a free, unattended lot next to the station. There's no time limit.

http://www.capitolcorridor.org/stations/martinez.php

IIRC, the Martinez station seems like it's placed in a nice location near a park. I can't say how secure the lot is, but I would reckon there are worse areas in the Bay Area to park a car.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, thanks. I didn't think to look for a Capitol Corridor website. I jumped over to the Emeryville EMY page to check their parking situation. At EMY the agent will give a parking pass for the dash of the car for the dates traveled. I guess no such thing exists at MTZ? There must be some limit at which they'll tow abandoned vehicles.

The car is a 12 yr old Nissan Altima, I can't imagine anyone trying to swipe it. I suppose hoodlums could vandalize it for fun sake... wouldn't be the end of the world though, it's heading towards "work car" status.

Dennis


----------



## RTOlson (Jul 7, 2008)

It's all right. Sometimes there's three or four places you can check before you find a definitive answer. I checked the Amtrak California Web site before I surfed over the Capitol Corridor.

The Emeryville parking lot seems all right. It's near a high-traffic commercial area during the day, but I can't say what happens at night. I think it's shared parking with a federal agency next door so it's probably reasonably safe.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks again.


----------



## vagabond (Jul 7, 2008)

I passed though Martinez today while on a bicycle ride and stopped to ask about parking. I can confirm that there is no limit. If I had a car I wouldn’t hesitate leaving it here. The Martinez Amtrak station is about as nice as they get.

Having said that, it did appear the lot was pretty full. I suspect many cars are from commuters. You might want to think finding a spot in the evening or very early in the morning. The station is walking distance to old downtown with many dining opportunities.

My first post!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, Vagabond, that's above and beyond!

Thanks ever so much! We'll be leaving on a Sunday morning so finding a spot shouldn't be a big deal.

Thanks again! I'll call Amtrak and get our tickets changed, no need to bus from our home town to Martinez.

We owe you one.

Dennis


----------



## Sherrie (Dec 19, 2010)

I parked there with a convertible and had the top of my car slashed.

I will drive there next week with a van and hope for the best.


----------



## Mignon Graham (Jul 30, 2011)

How is long term parking availability Saturday mornings?


----------

